# Latest project using the template guides



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

Thought I would post one of my latest projects completed by one of my friends to my design


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful design, Doak.. and what a great job!

A bit of "humor" for you. I've done some rough carpentry in my life, but am new to "fine woodworking". I contacted my MIL and offered to take a shot at making her a lighted quilt wall-hanging display. I figured a bit of oak, maybe some ogee... (she is a quilter). She declined my offer but then let me know a 16x16 teak table with a drawer and mid-level support (like yours, except about 18" tall) would be much appreciated. I suspect she expects it this weekend, too! Doesn't ask much from a neophyte, does she? <g>

Jim


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Truly fine workmanship something to be in the family for decades to come, good work. Do you have any pics of the cutting and fabrication of this, would love to see how you went about it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Very nice design Tom and your friend did an excellent job in making the project.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Wow, that is some nice work! I have not yet done anything quite that nice looking...it is something to be proud of for sure.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Is that tile or a marble slab in the center, Tom? It is a beautiful piece of work and the design is great.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Beautiful design, Doak.. and what a great job!
> 
> A bit of "humor" for you. I've done some rough carpentry in my life, but am new to "fine woodworking". I contacted my MIL and offered to take a shot at making her a lighted quilt wall-hanging display. I figured a bit of oak, maybe some ogee... (she is a quilter). She declined my offer but then let me know a 16x16 teak table with a drawer and mid-level support (like yours, except about 18" tall) would be much appreciated. I suspect she expects it this weekend, too! Doesn't ask much from a neophyte, does she? <g>
> 
> Jim


Had to look up "neophyte", not at all what I thought it meant! :nono: :lol:

Nice project Doak, what is that white material in the middle? Is it painted wood or something like Corian?


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

*Latest project*

The material inserted was simply a 200 square tile for the top with a 150mm square at the bottom


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Noob said:


> Had to look up "neophyte", not at all what I thought it meant! :nono: :lol:
> 
> Nice project Doak, what is that white material in the middle? Is it painted wood or something like Corian?


Mind outa the gutter, Noob! :nhl_checking:


----------

